# scirocco mk2 KR 1.8 16v carbs R1 ignition problem (no advance spark)



## radu_iroc (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi ! Sorry 4 my bad english. I swapped my 1.8 8v engine with 1.8 16v KR and added Yamaha R1 carbs. It works ok but a don't have advance spark. The car doesn't have ignition box ECU or ICU, (only: ignition coil, bosch electronic ignition module, dizzy 16v hall sender). I need your advice to make my car works best on any RPM range. Thanks !


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: scirocco mk2 KR 1.8 16v carbs R1 ignition problem (radu_iroc)*

find a vacuum advance distributor form an early Polo or there is one on a 16V Saab that will fit as well.


----------



## radu_iroc (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: scirocco mk2 KR 1.8 16v carbs R1 ignition problem (antichristonwheels)*

THX ! Is very hard to find one from saab 16v


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: scirocco mk2 KR 1.8 16v carbs R1 ignition problem (radu_iroc)*

This is the Polo distributor with points and the Fiat/Pugeot 90 degree cap for clearance


----------



## radu_iroc (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: scirocco mk2 KR 1.8 16v carbs R1 ignition problem (antichristonwheels)*








I was thinking to buy MSD, Megajolt or Megasquirt but I can't find one of those in my country, only on ebay.


----------



## radu_iroc (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: scirocco mk2 KR 1.8 16v carbs R1 ignition problem (antichristonwheels)*

I need more info about Polo distributor : year, model, 16v or 8v, ccm. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: scirocco mk2 KR 1.8 16v carbs R1 ignition problem (radu_iroc)*

I can't tell you much, we do not have Polos in the US. I got it from ebay.co.uk. It is from an 1984 or earlier carburated 8V Polo. I think these were the 1100cc engines. The important thing is the base of the distributor is exactly the same as the normal 16V distributor.
the Bosch part number is: 230 186 042


----------



## radu_iroc (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: scirocco mk2 KR 1.8 16v carbs R1 ignition problem (antichristonwheels)*

Once again thank you very much for your time but I decided to use Megajolt. At first I thought it was complicated but really is very simple. I ordered and V4 version of TPS and Hard Rev.


----------



## canadian_rabbit_16v (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: scirocco mk2 KR 1.8 16v carbs R1 ignition problem (radu_iroc)*

use an early vw polo 1.3 points and condensor distributor with an electronic ignition modification this works fab.


----------



## canadian_rabbit_16v (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: scirocco mk2 KR 1.8 16v carbs R1 ignition problem (canadian_rabbit_16v)*

also what jets are u runing mine was under fueling with 1.8mm jets but now have 2mm main jets runs fabulous


----------



## BlackZach (Nov 4, 2007)

off topic what wheels are thos ??


----------



## franque (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: scirocco mk2 KR 1.8 16v carbs R1 ignition problem (radu_iroc)*

That's what I'm doing, too. Would you mind posting up the map when you get it running?


----------



## radu_iroc (Aug 24, 2009)

BBS16"J7 215/40 tyres. I did not work at my car since nov 2009 because of the cold weather. 1.7mm jets. Iwill post the ignition map soon.


----------



## franque (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (radu_iroc)*

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## vdubjim (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: scirocco mk2 KR 1.8 16v carbs R1 ignition problem (radu_iroc)*

can you not find a KR dizzy? if y memory serves the KR didnt have an ignition brain anyways?


----------

